# Where to eat Thanksgiving dinner in Williamsburg VA?



## glypnirsgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

I will be going to Virginia to visit my son and daughter in law for Thanksgiving. I have booked a getaway into Marriott at Ford's Colony. 

I would like a nice Thanksgiving buffet or fixed price dinner. I have looked at the Williamsburg website and there is a special "tavern" dinner at some of the Colonial Williamsburg historic taverns. Those look interesting, but are not yet open for reservations.

Any other ideas?

elaine


----------



## jme (Sep 16, 2012)

if money is no object, the dinner at The Williamsburg Inn is also historically fantastic.


----------



## Gophesjo (Sep 16, 2012)

I won't be in Virginia, but will be in a timeshare in Orlando (Vistana Resort), and will be cooking in for my brother and his family, and my son and I.  I cooked Thanksgiving Dinner there last year, too, and it was really enjoyable to spend that day at the resort.  When it comes right down to it, Thanksgiving dinner is actually a pretty easy dinner to cook, and so, I would rather do the nice dinner out on the Friday or Saturday after, having typically spent those days out shopping, or just enjoying watching the Black Friday craziness.


----------



## Nancy (Sep 16, 2012)

*Previous thread*

There was a thread back in July about this.  If my links don't work correctly, just do a search for it.

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=173725&highlight=thanksgiving+williamsburg

Nancy


----------



## Renny30 (Sep 16, 2012)

Gophesjo said:


> I won't be in Virginia, but will be in a timeshare in Orlando (Vistana Resort), and will be cooking in for my brother and his family, and my son and I.  I cooked Thanksgiving Dinner there last year, too, and it was really enjoyable to spend that day at the resort.  When it comes right down to it, Thanksgiving dinner is actually a pretty easy dinner to cook, and so, I would rather do the nice dinner out on the Friday or Saturday after, having typically spent those days out shopping, or just enjoying watching the Black Friday craziness.



I've done this as well. I ordered a turkey from Publix, which BTW was delish, made a few dishes at home, froze them (we drive down) and cooked a few things on Thanksgiving morning. We always invited friends from Port Charolotte and a cousin from Tampa. They bring dishes too. It's so festive. I love Orlando during that week, because the next day the parks are all decorated.

Sorry about high jacking the thread. I get all warm thinking about Thanksgiving in Orlando.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

I normally cook while we are on vacation. I like to cook. I like the idea of ordering a cooked turkey and then doing the sides.

Especially if the restaurants are already full for reservations. 

Thanks!

elaine


----------



## chapjim (Sep 17, 2012)

Talk about non-responsive answers!  You ask about restaurants and people tell you how they like to eat in!

Try the buffet at Great Wolf Inn.  Taverns in CW tend to have so-so food with lots of ambiance, but they should be able to cook a turkey.


----------



## Big Matt (Sep 17, 2012)

The Williamsburg Lodge will have a real good buffet or family style option.

Ford's Colony also used to have a real nice dinner and you can walk there across the parking lot.  Check to see if that's an option.

Also check to see if the Trellis or Blue Talon are open.  Both would be good options.


----------

